# [Arabien] Gewinnspielabzocke in Qatar angekommen



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2009)

Qtel issues warning on 'next generation' mobile fraud



> The scam operates by sending people an SMS message, telling them they've won a grand prize in a European lottery, and providing them with an international number - starting with the digits 00 42 366 [0042366] - to contact.
> Callers who dial the number are put through to an automated voice response, in Arabic, which tells them they will be sent a significant sum of prize money under secure transfer.
> The automated answering service takes the caller through a number of questions, including questions related to family and bank details, choice of credit card, and credit card number. A number of factors indicate this is a particularly sophisticated fraud.


s.a. z.B.
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00423662692233


----------



## greengrow (22 Mai 2009)

IARN

http://www.iarn.org/documents/iarn_handbook.pdf
November 2008



> Around the world people are making more and more use of their fixed and mobile telecoms services as a way of paying for goods and services. In 2008 around $40 billion was spent on services and goods





> George Kidd, communications regulation expert and adviser to IARN
> “The mobile payments market has the potential to soon be four or five times the size it is today. Consumer trust is the critical factor. And trust is indivisible. If consumers have trust they could use their mobiles for banking, money transfers, location-based services, to buy a far wider ranges of services and goods, for ticketing and social-networking as well as a gateway to the web and the broadcast sector. If they lose trust these opportunities will go unfulfilled.”


Virtual Offices Dubai & Virtual Office Space in Dubai. Phone Answering Service Dubai & Dubai Mailing Address.

no need to translate but I will ask this question:
where are the legitimate services advertised and promoted for this $40 billion market.

here?
"international missed call scam"
"international missed call scam" - Google Search

and also Qtel must know who 0042366 are.


----------

